# Aura Slate developer friendly tablet



## nwilkins17 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://androidcommunity.com/aura-slate-is-a-mod-friendly-android-tablet-on-the-cheap-20120216/

What are your thoughts on the Aura slate. It will have source code for its Android build and hardware drivers. Thus could be a good tablet if developers will support it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------

